# Hi all can help me not sure wht to get



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

Just want to see wht other people say I own a male gsd kaizer he is 10 months old and a stunning dog but would like another male breed of dog to go with him we lost are girl gsd Sophie 7 months ago . These are the breeds I would like but can't make my mind up.

Doberman*
Rottweiler
English mastiff
Boxer
Boerboel
Cane corso


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Rottie for me I prefer German shepards though got 2 after my last 2 passed away.

Love boxers the OH mum and dad have one just a bit dribblie for me and there are too many health problems with them, however many breeds have common health problems.


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

I like rotties and gsds I grew up the both but not sure wht breed to choose


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Ze Germans !!!!


No contest


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi how.come everybody keeps saying German shepherd for I love them but would like a difrent breed .also how come you said German no contest


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I've never had a better breed of dog as an all rounder lol

You could get a poodle if not


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

I know wht you mean kaizer is a awesome dog but would like a breed of dog on the list I made


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

In that case a Rottie I never had one but love look of them


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

You really need to do a little research into the dogs you have listed. There may be a few things about some of them that may lead you to think that certain ones may not get on with certain others. Yes, all dogs are different, but some breeds have certain traits that may clash with a basic trait / instinct of another breed type.

As an example, I have a rottie and a staffie boxer cross. The rottie is one of the most patient dogs in the world with other dogs, but when the staff pushes his luck too far and starts a fight, she will not let him win, but does not tear him apart either, which I know she could do. She still retains the ability to move away from him when I call her out, even though she knows he will go straight back in for the kill. She trusts me to stop him, so will back off from him so I can get a hand in there and grab him before he goes back at her.

Please don't get me wrong, I do not let my dogs fight on purpose. However there have been a few times over the last 6 years or so when they have started a bit of a stand off when I have not been around to be aware of their interactions, and a few members of my family are not as observant as I am, so they have gotten into it!

Before even considering getting another dog, you need to be aware of the potential for conflict and be ready to head it off if you see obvious signs of it starting. You also need to think through what you will do if it happens!

Many dogs will not fight, however, some dogs are somewhat pre-disposed to do so more than others.

Happy new dog, whichever you choose..... : victory:


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

I have had rotties for about 12yrs and gsds for about 19 yrs but when I was 10 yrs old we had 2 male rotties Bruce and Tyson and got broken in to and they did nothing so my dad sold them and got gsds in sted


----------



## Miichu (May 22, 2012)

shiba inu :2thumb:

sorry off topic lol I just love them :3


----------



## Miichu (May 22, 2012)

Doberman is a very heart warming dog


----------



## GMAN79 (May 12, 2012)

i have owned rotties for a few years now and had staffies before that and had a few GSDs to and they are all great dogs but for me its rotties all the way


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

Golden retriever and flat coats are great relaxed family dogs.


----------



## PETESNAKE (May 25, 2009)

*Abd*

Hi i got a massive american bull dog male, fantastic temperment, id never have another breed after him, you def would not regret it


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi all out these 3 which is better ty 
Boxer dog
Rottweiler 
Englsih mastiff


----------



## AB's (Oct 3, 2009)

Rottie for sure... 

However, I would never have two males, it's is a strong possibility that they will always be competing to become alpha male and a lot of guarding breeds get the same sex dominance and aggression. My American Bulldog is very aggressive to other males but an absolute gentleman to puppys and bitches. Much better getting a male female mix (spayed and neutered of course).


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

Tht all depends on how you train them and both will be castrated but I was going tkeep my male gsd f stud but tht went tits up lol


----------



## LunaRipley (Jun 30, 2012)

Rottweiler!!!


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

I would like reasons why if u don't mind ty


----------



## LunaRipley (Jun 30, 2012)

Rotties are incredible dogs, although they are viewed as aggressive in the media, I personally disagree. They are very loyal and protective and love affection (all you could want with a dog I think), and, out of this list you have given, they are one of the cheapest (always a plus!) , Not to mention how beautiful they are! Hope this helps


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi wht do u mean one the cheapest my last rottie cost me £650 and they eat lost of food also I fond tht the smaller dogs are more aggressive my gsds a angle loves to be near me I think in some ways gsds and rotties are very a like


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

Miichu said:


> shiba inu :2thumb:
> 
> sorry off topic lol I just love them :3


I prefer Akita inu, but Shiba's are lovely too! :flrt:

Sorry, off topic!!

It really depends on what you are looking for in a dog? All the breeds mentioned have different temperaments.

Boxers need LOTS of attention and exercise when young and have a tendency to be same sex dog aggressive (so I'm told). They are stubborn and take a fair bit of training, but are very loyal and loving! My Friend and a neighbour both had Boxers when I was a kid and we loved playing with them!

Rottweilers are calm and generally non aggressive. Some can become so if not well socialised or trained. I have had good and bad experiences with Rotties but have never owned one so I'm no expert! They are incredibly loyal and protective like GSD's as I understand it?

I'm afraid I don't know much about English Mastiffs, so can't really give much info on them.

Personally I think a Rottie would suit a GSD best temperament wise. If your GSD is anything like mine was they don't have much patience with 'silly' Dogs and have a strong sense of discipline!

One thing I will say is that introducing a new male to your GSD is risky, if you're careful you may find a good friend for him. But males will be males and the dominance thing will most likely come in to play at some point! Make sure you're prepared for any problems that may arise!

That said I hope you decide and find yourself a lovely new Dog! Good Luck!


----------



## Miichu (May 22, 2012)

LittlestarRed said:


> I prefer Akita inu, but Shiba's are lovely too! :flrt:



Yep I would take a Akiita 2 Shiba is just one of the dogs I had in mind :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i wouldnt keep 2 males together at all, every breeder i`ve bought pups off wouldnt home a male pup to a home with an adult male, its just not worth it.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

We have a husky and a GSD and they get on great! Wouldn't advise a husky to everyone though, they're a handful and need a lot of exercise, but fantastic dogs to own


----------



## Char D (Feb 7, 2011)

We always have a GSD and a Gordon setter together. Given how much ours play fight/body slam each other on a daily basis and the hip problems GSDs can get I would be very wary of putting a Rottweiler or English mastiff with a GSD purely due to weight differences. So out of your list of 3 I'd say boxer was best as you can let them play and not be constantly worried about the heavier damaging the GSD! As yours is so young, if he were to damage his hips/back/legs now you are looking at 11+ years of vets bills for drugs like metacam as insurance usually only covers 1 problem for 1 year so it could be potentially very expensive and painful for the GSD. 

We've had 2 boys together for the last 2 pairs which has always been fine as they are both castrated and currently have a female GSD with a male Gordon setter (both done), which also works.


----------

